# Nt scan results not good



## tara515

I am in a full on panic, i have been crying since i got the news..im also upset with my Dr's office and husband for how i found out....My husband took the call while on his way to pick my son up from school, the dr says to my husband.."Im calling to let you know there was elevated chance that the baby has DS 1 194 but im not worried, i am leaving the office now, please let your wife know the results we will talk at her appt on wednesday" SO my DH descides to WAIT until bedtime to tell me..wth...he said he was afraid i would be upset all day....im not kidding, i cried myself to sleep, not cool...so i called in the am to speak to a nurse cuz i wanted to know what was going on and i thought she said 1-90...but i might have misheard cuz i was crying. so now i don't know what to do , i have an appt for a amnio on next wed...i really don't want to have one..im scared to death but no one can help me cuz they can't assure me my baby is fine.i thought he looked great on the 12 week nt scan..she didn't say anything when i asked her all these questions...i don't know what im asking for maybe reassurance i know no one can tell me for certain that my baby is ok but i need something right now.


----------



## ame704

Hi,

Don't stress. I have heard of people having a 1 and 5 chance for DS and they were completely fine and now have a healthy baby. Also my sister was given similar news to you and my nephew is healthy as can be. Not to mention my sister in law was told that she was likely to have a DS baby and my niece is healthy too.

So far everyone I know has had a horrible experience with NT scans. I plan to have a NT scan but I am worried about doing it when I hear stories like these.

Stay calm and search on this forum because I was told by 2 people that they were at high risk and they were completely fine...


----------



## tara515

ame704 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Don't stress. I have heard of people having a 1 and 5 chance for DS and they were completely fine and now have a healthy baby. Also my sister was given similar news to you and my nephew is healthy as can be. Not to mention my sister in law was told that she was likely to have a DS baby and my niece is healthy too.
> 
> So far everyone I know has had a horrible experience with NT scans. I plan to have a NT scan but I am worried about doing it when I hear stories like these.
> 
> Stay calm and search on this forum because I was told by 2 people that they were at high risk and they were completely fine...

i CAN PROMISE YOU i wish i never had the scan..my life feels like its OVER at the moment..i don't know what i was thinking doing a scan with such a high rate of false positive, but of course i don't believe mine is the false or i wouldn't be so upset..i just wish i could have lived enjoying my little baby move without getting upset for him


----------



## ame704

tara515 said:


> ame704 said:
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Don't stress. I have heard of people having a 1 and 5 chance for DS and they were completely fine and now have a healthy baby. Also my sister was given similar news to you and my nephew is healthy as can be. Not to mention my sister in law was told that she was likely to have a DS baby and my niece is healthy too.
> 
> So far everyone I know has had a horrible experience with NT scans. I plan to have a NT scan but I am worried about doing it when I hear stories like these.
> 
> Stay calm and search on this forum because I was told by 2 people that they were at high risk and they were completely fine...
> 
> i CAN PROMISE YOU i wish i never had the scan..my life feels like its OVER at the moment..i don't know what i was thinking doing a scan with such a high rate of false positive, but of course i don't believe mine is the false or i wouldn't be so upset..i just wish i could have lived enjoying my little baby move without getting upset for himClick to expand...


I would talk to your doctor at the next appt (when is it again ?) and see what he says. Did the ultrasound tech mention the measurements on the neck? That is what happened to my sister in law. Or are they saying 1 out of 90 because you are over 35 yrs old? Did you have a NT scan with you other children? 

Try to relax and take a deep breath. I am certain you will be fine. I hate the NT scan. I've only known it to cause anxiety and be completely misleading.


----------



## Andypanda6570

I just wanted to say not to worry to much. I don 't think those numbers are all that bad 1 in 194 means most likely your baby does NOT and will NOT have DS. I have seen so many false positives with this test, they should really get a more conclusive one. Try not to worry I just know your baby will be ok.
XOXOXO Good Luck :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Dorian

Tara, please relax. I know it's hard to, but you must, as it's best for you and baby. These tests can be so awful for this reason, all he worry and stress and then you have a perfect baby. Us 'older' moms are almost automatically high risk, and yest most of us have perfect babies.

And on the other side of the coin, remember, even if the baby does have DS, he/she will still be a wonderful, loving, child that you and your dh made together.


----------



## PoodleMommy

First of all, take some deep breaths; I'm sure your baby is perfectly fine! My NT results came back as 1/88 chance for Down's. I had a day or two of panic, but the perinatologist explained that he truly doesn't believe my baby has it, but my bloodwork skewed the result because of a low PAPP-A level.

Well, guess what -- PAPP-A is not even accurate after age 35 -- so I will declining the bloodwork with our next pregnancy! I'm sure something like that is what happened in your case. I've since met with a second perinatologist and he also doesn't believe my baby has DS. Soft markers like NT thickness, whether a nose bone was able to be seen on the ultrasound, and whether baby's pinky finger had three bones vs. two, are much more accurate predictors of DS. Did they tell you the NT thickness and were you able to see baby's nose on the ultrasound?


----------



## Sunshine12

Hun, what are the low/high risk cut offs where you are?

Certainly in the UK anything over 1:150 is classed as low risk, not higher risk for downs which would make you low risk. 

You also have to remember that in percentage terms thats an absolutely miniscule chance of there being anything at all wrong with your baby. What was your nuchal fold measurement at 12 week scan?

I think they way your doctor dealt with such a sensitive thing is awful.

:hugs:


----------



## Snuffy

:hugs:

Even if you did hear 1 in 90, then you have as much chance as anyone else of the being one of the 89 who's baby doesn't have DS. And if is was 1 in 194 then better still. 

Try to relax, although I know it's not easy. I had a massive panic over a suspected case of parvo virus after my dopey midwife sent me a leaflet saying about stillbirth and allsorts and I went into meltdown. It's hard to see past the negatives, but try to remember that most people who get a high risk result go on to have a perfectly healthy baby.


----------



## Sparkly222

Hi - hope this makes you feel a bit better.......

My results from the NT scan were 1 in 150 and I too cried as I was scared and didnt really want a CVS or amnio. Looking back I wish I hadnt had the NT and just gone for an amnio as it caused me alot of unecessary stress and upset. Anyway......I opted for the amnio as the risk of MC is much less and this went smoothly and I had a phone call with the results two days later. The results were fine but I really did lose sleep over this having to wait from 12 weeks (NT) to 16 weeks when you can have the amnio. The doctor said to me that really they would not even normally suggest an amnio for results of 1 in 150 - was only that I insisted as I was so stressed. Deep down I was sure all was ok and I was right. Try not to worry too much - do what you feel is best - I found the amnio to be fine but took plenty of rest for the first 2 days after and then took it easy for the following week. My thoughts are with you - know exactly how you are feeling. We're all here if you need us and keep positive that all will be fine. Sparkly xxx (am now 23 weeks - expecting a girl - and now onto the next set of neverending worries.....getting to 28 weeks, then getting to full term. xx


----------



## tara515

PoodleMommy said:


> First of all, take some deep breaths; I'm sure your baby is perfectly fine! My NT results came back as 1/88 chance for Down's. I had a day or two of panic, but the perinatologist explained that he truly doesn't believe my baby has it, but my bloodwork skewed the result because of a low PAPP-A level.
> 
> Well, guess what -- PAPP-A is not even accurate after age 35 -- so I will declining the bloodwork with our next pregnancy! I'm sure something like that is what happened in your case. I've since met with a second perinatologist and he also doesn't believe my baby has DS. Soft markers like NT thickness, whether a nose bone was able to be seen on the ultrasound, and whether baby's pinky finger had three bones vs. two, are much more accurate predictors of DS. Did they tell you the NT thickness and were you able to see baby's nose on the ultrasound?

I met with my OB today, and she seemed was very tense, not like herself, and said ok we need to talk, she did say her gut is telling her im a false posative but she can't be 100% certain,(which we all know) i have an appt on next wednesay to meet with a gentic counslor and have a level II ultrasound, if we find any markers on the scan we have an amnio set up for that same day, that i can still refuse if the ultrasound comes back and baby looks good..i broke down in her office so she tried to get my appt moved up but was unable..this will go down as one of the hardest moments of my life..i don't know where i will find the strength to take care of my other kids if something is wrong with my baby. i have never felt more helpless in my life


----------



## tara515

i think he looked perfect, the dr said he looked great , but would still need a follow up ultrasound to see his heart and other things cuz he was just too little a few weeks ago to see much
 



Attached Files:







baby4.jpg
File size: 23.3 KB
Views: 18


----------



## Sunshine12

Did you read my post hun? What are the high risk cut offs where you are? I would have assumed they were all the same?!


----------



## tara515

Sunshine12 said:


> Hun, what are the low/high risk cut offs where you are?
> 
> Certainly in the UK anything over 1:150 is classed as low risk, not higher risk for downs which would make you low risk.
> 
> You also have to remember that in percentage terms thats an absolutely miniscule chance of there being anything at all wrong with your baby. What was your nuchal fold measurement at 12 week scan?
> 
> I think they way your doctor dealt with such a sensitive thing is awful.
> 
> :hugs:

that made me feel so much better, i told my husband if we lived in the Uk rather then the USA we would have passed the test, and i wouldn't be living in my own personal hell


----------



## tara515

Sunshine12 said:


> Did you read my post hun? What are the high risk cut offs where you are? I would have assumed they were all the same?!

im in the usa and the risk cut off i belive is over 250
i thought they were all the same as well, i got my official numbers and i am
1-190 
I am trying to keep my head up..but i feel really lost right now


----------



## Sunshine12

tara515 said:


> Sunshine12 said:
> 
> 
> Did you read my post hun? What are the high risk cut offs where you are? I would have assumed they were all the same?!
> 
> im in the usa and the risk cut off i belive is over 250
> i thought they were all the same as well, i got my official numbers and i am
> 1-190
> I am trying to keep my head up..but i feel really lost right nowClick to expand...

What you have to focus on and remember is that based on these ratios it means that you have a 99.5% chance of your baby being completely fine. Thats huge!! (its actually slightly under 99.5% chance.) :hugs:


----------



## PoodleMommy

Okay, I can already see from the photo you posted 1) a PERFECT nose bone and 2) no thickened NT. Sweetie, your baby does not have Down's. I can understand worrying... I've personally had a new worry almost every week with this pregnancy... but you do NOT have reason to worry yet. If you didn't see a nose bone or if they said your risk is 1/4, then yes, that would be worrying. My odds are worse than yours (plus, I haven't had any surviving children so technically I don't even know if my body is capable of producing a healthy child), yet I am sooo not worried about this... mark my words; your baby is just fine!!


----------



## Borboleta

Hi Tara,

My heart goes to you right now! I had the same stress around 14 weeks when I did that stupid quad test and it came back 1 out of 94 chances of DS baby! I cried and worry every single day. So we made the decision to do the amnio because I was tired of not knowing for sure. It was the best thing I did! And I would do it again if I would get pregnant a second time. No more blood tests for me!! My baby is a normal baby but it took almost 1 month to finally get the final results.

I know a lady that had 1 ou of 4 chances of DS baby and she did the amnio and now she has a normal baby boy. And another lady that I know that her chances were none to have DS baby and she actually had a DS baby. 

Me and those ladies think that amnio is the way to go. It did not hurt that badly and it was over in less than 5 min. Just make sure you get a doctor with lots of experience in doing it.

Everything will be okay :winkwink:. Your baby looks normal to me too. You are another case of false positive:).


----------



## tara515

Thanks everyone, you have been very helpfull, i am on a roller coaster of emotion, i go from feeling very helpless and scared, to feeling angry like i am a victim of this horrible test that is soo inaccurate they should BAN it..i have never been in a more unhealthy place in my life..worrying about this baby as made me unable to fully and properly care for my other kids, i lost weight already and my daily life routine is a struggle to get through, i just want to stay in bed till my ultrasound. I am having a hard time caring about every day tasks when all i can think about is this baby. i love him so much already I am just in a nightmare right now


----------



## TurboTurtle80

Hi Tara. I stumbled on your post and somehow can relate and hopefully give you a little hope. My sister and I are 13 years apart. My mom was 36 when she had her. I wanted a sister so so bad and when the doctors told my mom there was a high chance she could have a DS baby we were crushed. But my mom decided against amnio and said we'd all have to support whatever baby we got. Almost 19 years later my little sister is a college kid and doing amazing. I don't know what our (especially my) lives would be without her. She's a perfect little girl and I'm thankful for her. I hope that you find the answers you need and I pray you find the strength to welcome any baby into your life. Your family will be perfectly fine either way, I promise. Mommies are strong!


----------

